# game camera question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought my first game camera on ebay. Is a cheaper one..a wildview. But have been getting some decent pics. I think it must be a discontinued model. It didn't come with directions and I couldn't find it on their site. So question is..it has two switches--one is "burst" and the other is "time out." Can anyone tell me what these mean? I think I have an idea but would like to know for sure.
thanks


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i think the burst is for multiple pics. time out means you've been a bad boy and need to go to your corner oke: oke: just kidding, done know what that means


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Burst sets the number of pics taken each time it is triggered. Time-out is the length of time you set for the camera to "sleep" between triggerings.

Google is a wonderful thing: Click Here for on-line manuals

huntin1


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks..that is what I figured


----------

